# SR20DE/DET SWAP



## rbthrustz (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm new to these forums, and I would like to start this with a few questions.

What would be the advantages of getting an SR20De/Det swap? I know it'll be lighter, more torque maybe (correct me on any of these if I'm wrong). Would this be built more towards a drifting scene or could I use it to produce better 1/4mi times? If there's any info on this and the advantages/disadvantages of the SWAP, please let me know, thanx a lot.
RB, PEACE~


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Please tell me you got the wrong section and you not talking about swapping an sr20 into a new Z...


----------



## 92redwhiteandblue (Jan 1, 2005)

he wouldnt be the first.....there are 2 or 3 on the major drift circuts that have sr's in 'em.....the balance can become incredible, since you can mount it so far back, and there are TONS of sr parts out there

also, i saw in a magazine a few months back about a couple rally spec fairladys that had RB26s in them, one was converted to AWD....


----------

